# tumbling marble bottles



## cazz1310 (Oct 21, 2004)

I intend tumbling a number of marble bottles. Clearly I will have to immobilise the marble prior to tumbling. No doubt others have overcome this problem and have been able to clean the inside of marble bottles. What is the best way to do this?

 Bryan


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 21, 2004)

If you are talking about a tumbler wioth a pointed stopple, I have used a couple of small pieces of Styrafoam to keep the marble from moving. When you check the bottle and plan to rotate it, move the Styrafoam and marble to the other arwa of the neck indentations.


----------

